# Ferry?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone heard any news about a new ferry line between Greece and Cyprus? I read an article somewhere but cant find it again and when I Google about the subject there is nothing

Greetings from Frankfurt


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Has anyone heard any news about a new ferry line between Greece and Cyprus? I read an article somewhere but cant find it again and when I Google about the subject there is nothing
> 
> Greetings from Frankfurt


I suggest you try the removal and shipping companies in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Has anyone heard any news about a new ferry line between Greece and Cyprus? I read an article somewhere but cant find it again and when I Google about the subject there is nothing
> 
> Greetings from Frankfurt




About Larnaca: New Ferry route to operate between Cyprus and mainland Greece


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Veronica!

That was the one. But it seems that there is no progress

Regards

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Thanks Veronica!
> 
> That was the one. But it seems that there is no progress
> 
> ...


 Like so many things they talk about that never get done


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Can't find any updates on it in the Greek papers either, not since the 8th of June 2010.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

Its a pity that nothing happens. But perhaps the trip would be to long for people to take. But I am sure there would be a lot of cargo

And it seems to be many ferries from Turkey to the north side

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Its a pity that nothing happens. But perhaps the trip would be to long for people to take. But I am sure there would be a lot of cargo
> 
> And it seems to be many ferries from Turkey to the north side
> 
> Anders


The trip from Turkey to the North is very short. At certain times of the year when the sky is very clear you can see the Turkish mountains from Pomos in the North of the Paphos region.


----------

